
Historical Perspective: At Least This Time Around We Don’t Have Incubators For Incubators - jsmoov
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/07/historical-perspective-at-least-this-time-around-we-didnt-have-incubators-for-incubators/
======
mixmax
Quis incubatiet ipsōs incubatis?

(who will incubate the incubators)

Freely after _Quis custōdiet ipsōs custōdēs?_ (who will guard the guards
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quis_custodiet_ipsos_custodes%3...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quis_custodiet_ipsos_custodes%3F))

:-)

~~~
lsb
Quis incubet ipsos incubatores?

Nice try though (I'm sure Juvenal would be proud) but custodiet is just a
plain-old future, and incubo incubare declined the same way is incubet. See
[http://nodictionaries.com/novifex?text=Quis+incubet+ipsos+in...](http://nodictionaries.com/novifex?text=Quis+incubet+ipsos+incubatores)
for details.

~~~
mixmax
Thanks for the clarification, I have to admit that m latin is rusty. Or rather
it's guesstimated :-)

------
vaksel
why is petfood and grocery delivery always brought up as some loser idea that
is stupid to invest in? I mean seriously at least they provided a real
service/product

~~~
davidw
What was stupid about it was the scale with which both things were launched.
Pet food, for instance, is the sort of thing that could easily have started
quite small and grown as needs be, rather than having millions of dollars
dumped into it. Webvan wasn't just grocery delivery, it was grocery _storage_
too. In big, huge, expensive (california real estate) warehouses
(refrigerated, to boot, IIRC).

